# What should a coach cost?



## topflightpro

What should I expect to pay for a coach and what should I expect to get?


----------



## iliveonnitro

Look here for a decent FAQ:
http://visionquestcoaching.com/faqs.cfm

Chris' website:
http://fifthelementcoaching.com/index.php?page=cycling
He ranges from $75 to $225 i think.

I'm not sure that I'm allowed to disclose VQ's prices (as I intern there). However, its slightly more than Chris' prices. It depends how much in-facility time, personalized coaching, personal coach time, etc you want. VQ is also owned by Robbie Ventura, USPS ex-pro, and you do get 1on1 time with him.

You get what you pay for. I would always choose a local coach before distance coaching, though.


----------



## onrhodes

About $20.

Cyclists Training Bible by Joe Friel


----------



## iliveonnitro

^--hardly a good guide for training. It's old, outdated, erroneous most of the time, and even Friel himself doesn't believe in many of the methods he previously outlined in his book.


----------



## velogirl

What a great question. There are, unfortunately, no standards in the coaching industry. Much will depend on the geographic location of the coach (coaches who are based in large cities on the coasts are typically more expensive than coaches who reside in the center of the country).

Monthly coaching fees run the gamut from $19.95/month (CTS internet special) to $400/month (daily one-on-one contact with a local coach).

Within that range, there are typically some options and generalities (I'll share my thoughts below). Some athletes do well with very little contact with their coach. Some athletes need more interaction. Some athletes don't really care about the science behind the sport. Others are power/HR/random numbers geeks. In choosing an appropriate coach, it helps if you have a solid understanding of what you (the athlete) expect from the relationship and what the coach brings to the table.

In general:

Lower coaching fees give you less personal attention.
Lower coaching fees indicate that a coach has many athletes.
Lower coaching fees indicate that a coach is a hobbyist (not coaching as a full-time profession).

When choosing a coach, consider his/her background, education, certification, involvement in the sport. Ask the "tough" questions of your potential coach during the initial interview. Remember, you're hiring the coach to work for you (not the other way around).

A coach can fill many roles -- teacher, motivator, disciplinarian, friend, etc. 

When considering a coach's background, remember that someone who was a great bike racer isn't necessarily a great coach. In addition to racing, has this individual educated themselves in exercise science? 

Don't be afraid to ask for references, especially from athletes like you. For example, if you're a Sport XC racer, talk to other Sport XC racers. If you want to ride centuries, ask for references from others who ride centuries.

Just some random thoughts for you -- hope this helps!

Lorri


----------



## onrhodes

Okay, then let me say....

$20 CTS Book.
(The rest is my OPINION)  

Do some reading before you decide if you "need" a coach. If you have no background in sports or being trained at all, it might be worth paying for a basic plan at first. 
Be aware that just because some one is a calling themselves a coach does not mean they are totally qualified. I knew an economics major who just happened to have a lot of natural talent and took some weekend class to become a certified strength and conditioning coach was suddenly charging people some pretty hard earned $ for his coaching services which he basically admitted was right out of carmichaels book. I'd personally feel better with a sports science or other educated individual coaching me. Not a business major.
Are there qualified coaches? Sure there are. Ask youself though what are you goals? Are you a "weekend warrior", do you have aspirations for the "big" leagues? If the weekend warrior fits you more appropriately them buy a book first and read it a few times, take notes, etc. If you're looking to work up to a cat I or II then I would start out slow and easy, still buy a book first, then try a few cookie cutter programs, if you find yourself progressing, then a more serious coach is probably the way to go.
The past 5-6 years have seen a mass proliferation of "coaches" in the New England area, and some of them I think are taking advantage of people and basically telling them what they could find out in a well written book.


----------



## reikisport

onRhodes(Paul?) is hits it right on the head.Start by reading the best clients I've found are the ones that have taken the time to read up about training, before they make the jump to hiring a (Qualified) Coach. 
Friels book is a little old but still a good starter (it's just basic periodization).
There are a lot of coaches out there that like Onrhodes said(I think I know who you are talking about too) that their only qualification is a weekend course (or less) and maybe they are a cat1 or 2 or used to be.
Like anything when hiring a coach do your research and ask questions. Besides the USACycling certifacation look and see if they have any other certs too (NSCA, AcSM etc.)and look to see if they have any back ground in exercise/sport science.
OnRhodes it's only about 6months to NHIS starts


----------



## Sub

What I find interesting is people come in this forum and repeatedly tell people who might be looking for a coach to find one that is local, then proceed to "coach" them on the net through the forum. I don't remember credentials for these "coaches" being posted before giving out advice in the forum either...once again, interesting.

Understand, every coach uses the internet (email) or phone to coach their clients wether they live half a world away or right down the street. It's simply a form of communication.

It's not realistic to think that everyone that may be interested in a coach has one that lives in the same town. Coaches from Wenzel coaching coach athletes all around the world, including professionals...using the phone and email!

As far as costs, it's pretty easy to use google and compare costs and what each company/coach has to offer. Find one that sounds right to you and give em a call and talk to them. If you like em, go for it..if not call another one and repeat.

As far as Friel, it is a great book to get a good understanding of training...but just like most books it tries to be a "one size fits all" and that is where a coach that knows what they are doing can make sure your training the way that works best for you.


----------



## geneseo

the coach being local may not be essential but it is a differentiating factor. i had a local coach that i communicated mostly with via email. but i also went in to have meetings quarterly and he helped me dial in my setup much better than any bike fit specialist was ever able to, including Andy Pruitt. But having the extra insight of being told where to go for a specific training ride was very helpful. But most importantly was the sharing of tactics. He knew every race I was going to do like the back of his hand. Where to save energy, where to attack, etc. One of the main things that we worked on was my becoming a better bike racer, not necessarily the most fit, but to better understand how to race. That was invaluable as I could always point to a lack in my fitness somewhere as to the reason I didn't do well in the past. With my coach last year, that really wasn't nearly as much of an issue as I thought it to be in the past.


----------



## bicycle_studio

*Amen to credentials*

I am glad to hear that people are starting to question the credentials of the many "coaches" that have sprung up the last 7 or 8 years. With USA Cycling handing out a coaching license to anyone clever enough to pass a take-home exam, there are a lot of pretenders out there.

Do your homework. Talk to the coach first. 

I would have to agree with other posts, that most often it is safest to focus in on those with a degree in something medical or life sciences. Beware of "weekend course" credentials listed at the end of their name -- there are a lot of them out there. Honestly, they are good courses when used as a supplement to an existing degree. Stand alone well, they do not.


----------



## dankilling

iliveonnitro said:


> ^--hardly a good guide for training. It's old, outdated, erroneous most of the time, and even Friel himself doesn't believe in many of the methods he previously outlined in his book.


Can you show me where he has discounted his own methods? This isnt an attack, just curiosity since I have been seeing good results using periodization and wanted other opinions.


----------



## iliveonnitro

Sub,

Inquiring minds want to know...to whom was that insult directed?


----------



## 52-16SS

iliveonnitro said:


> Sub,
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...to whom was that insult directed?


No insult detected!


----------



## iliveonnitro

52-16SS,

It was very apparent, and partly because there is a story behind it. If there are certain "people" that Sub has a gripe with regarding coaching, I think it's to everyone's best interest if he doesn't hide behind a blanket statement. Your words are not innocuous, Sub. Let's hear it.


----------



## onrhodes

iliveonnitro said:


> 52-16SS,
> 
> It was very apparent, and partly because there is a story behind it. If there are certain "people" that Sub has a gripe with regarding coaching, I think it's to everyone's best interest if he doesn't hide behind a blanket statement. Your words are not innocuous, Sub. Let's hear it.


The same could be said about your statement from a few weeks ago about Friel. Where has it been stated, please show some links and other data that shows it is "Erroneous".


----------



## California L33

Well, if today's professional coaches are anything like the coaches when I went to high school, you should expect them to cost nothing, have no education or qualifications, give very little good advice, but scream about your mother's promiscuity and question your sexuality every time you're in earshot. You should also expect to bleed, bleed, bleed.


----------



## saturncyclist

Peaks Coaching Group is where it's at


----------



## swuzzlebubble

saturncyclist said:


> Peaks Coaching Group is where it's at


So where is it at in 2014?
Who offers the best value intro/basic package with PM analysis?


----------



## swuzzlebubble

swuzzlebubble said:


> So where is it at in 2014?
> Who offers the best value intro/basic package with PM analysis?


A few samples - Wenzel: Pricing - Wenzel Coaching from $US89
Day by Day: Coaching Services from $US285/3

Closer to home:
Powerlab - Online Cycling Coaching for Three Peaks and all your cycling goals. from $AU199/3
Coach Fergie - Coach Ferg's Website from $NZ75 (power?)


----------



## Coach Matt

You should expect to pay a reasonable amount for truly professional coaching. What's reasonable? That is totally up to the you, the coach and the market. From my perspective, any sort of analysis of your power files falls under a more than 'basic' package and my first question would be "is this person qualified" to analyze a file - or really a bunch of files - for you? Do they have a power based background? More importantly do they have a physiology background - you have to tie the power to the body right? Are they creative enough to truly dig into the details or are they simply regurgitating Andy Coggan's methodology? What about the workouts? Are they creative enough to keep you interested? Do they progress as you do? Are they available to answer questions?

Bottom line - I've seen coaches go over and above for $99/mo and I've seen coaches who charge $300/mo that bring little or no street cred to the conversation - talk to a bunch and get a feel you want. Only you can decide what the best value is...

Matt


----------



## swuzzlebubble

Thanks Matt


Coach Matt said:


> Bottom line - I've seen coaches go over and above for $99/mo


^ I'm interested to know who some of these guys are!


----------

